
AWS CLI 1.7.0 Released - mblakele
https://aws.amazon.com/releasenotes/CLI/7832226871308680
======
mblakele
"This release adds support for AWS CloudHSM, Amazon EC2 Container Service
(ECS), Amazon Glacier, ClassicLink feature for Amazon EC2, dynamic fields for
Amazon CloudSearch, and new encryption features for Amazon Relational Database
Service, and also fixes several issues."

Nice to see this tool keeping up with new features, especially ECS.

